# XM Satellite RADIO



## DaveTinNY (Nov 8, 2004)

I never thought I'd pay for satellite radio but now I cannot believe what I've been missing! My wife got it for me for my birthday... By default I HAD to sign up, lol. Anyway, outstanding clarity and NO commercials. It's almost like having TIVO for your car (or home). I don't care for Stern so I didn't get satellite radio for that... anyway he'll be on Sirius (the lesser of the two providers from what I've heard).
I highly recommend XM if you like your music as much as I do. Ten bucks a month isn't bad.
http://www.xmradio.com
Not a paid endorser. 
Dave


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

Welcome to the club.

I've been an ecstatically happy XM subscriber for over 2 1/2 years.


----------



## Rursery (Jul 19, 2003)

XM Radio opens up the world of radio to those of us who live in rural areas. My wife and I enjoy all the talk shows and I am really looking forward to the baseball broadcasts. Baseball was made for radio.


----------



## mgusler (Aug 6, 2002)

I got my wife XM a few months ago, and am now a huge fan. When satellite radio first was announced, I couldn't see how it could be successful as a pay service competing with AM/FM. However, the quality and variety of what is available free over the air has degraded so much, that I broke down and got the service. We are so happy with the service, I got a unit to hook up to the home receiver.

The depth of the play lists and wide variety of music is fantastic. I continually hear great songs, recorded years ago, that I had never heard before. I knew that ota radio programing was limited, but I didn't realize just how BAD it really is.


----------



## DaveTinNY (Nov 8, 2004)

Thanks! 
Yeah, it's nice to hear songs by groups that you don't normally (or would NEVER) hear on the radio... And the CD clarity is phenomenal. I live in the NYC broadcast area and with the exception of a couple of non-commercial stations, the rest of the dial is loaded with drivel and commercials. The other thing I love about XM is that they apparently pay the bands royalties directly. No middle men. As a musician I REALLY can appreciate that. No FCC censoring either!
PAYOLA is dead with satellite radio, thank god.
I've got the Roady2 kit (direct wired to my Alpine receiver) and also have the home kit so my wife and I can listen when I'm not driving. I'm tempted to pick up that new stand alone Polk tuner now...


----------



## jgpell (Jan 27, 2005)

I am also a long time subscriber and could not be happier. Relative to the argument that "I would never pay for radio", I like to use the analogy that years ago people said that they would never pay for TV! I wonder how that's working out for them.


----------



## DaveTinNY (Nov 8, 2004)

jgpell said:


> I am also a long time subscriber and could not be happier. Relative to the argument that "I would never pay for radio", I like to use the analogy that years ago people said that they would never pay for TV! I wonder how that's working out for them.


EXACTLY! I think my uncle would have a heart attack if he knew I signed up to pay for RADIO. He hasn't even paid for TV after all of these years. He refuses to give in. We've tried to tell him all the good programming that's on TV (including TLC, DISCOVERY, HISTORY, etcetera, etc.) but he just won't do it. It's certainly not that he can't afford it. Oh well...
Maybe if he saw my high definition he might change his tune...


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Congrats Dave on your new toy. Satellite Radio is a wonderful way to explore music and is a great entertainment value and provides so much more then terrestrial radio does. I've had XM for almost a year and a half and Sirius for 3 months and love both services and what they provide and I have no problem shelling out upwards of $30 a month for radio.


----------



## John Walsh III (Apr 27, 2002)

I've had XM for 3 years now and plan to add Sirius before NFL season next year since Howard will be coming soon after that. I tape the First Team on Fox(Czaban) every day on the myfi and listen to four hours of Opie and Anthony daily.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

"Sirius (the lesser of the two providers from what I've heard)."

It really depends on what you want. XM has better portable players and an edge in the cities (where sat isn't as important). Sirius has an edge in rural areas, especially very mountainous areas. They've got better children's programming and they've got the Grand Ole Opry. So it just depends on what you want.


----------



## DaveTinNY (Nov 8, 2004)

MarkA said:


> "Sirius (the lesser of the two providers from what I've heard)."
> 
> It really depends on what you want. XM has better portable players and an edge in the cities (where sat isn't as important). Sirius has an edge in rural areas, especially very mountainous areas. They've got better children's programming and they've got the Grand Ole Opry. So it just depends on what you want.


Ah ha, that makes it final for me. XM is on top IMO. Stern can roost over on Sirius and Michael Jackson would probably like the children's programming... I'll look at Sirius with my telescope, thank you. ;-)

Dave


----------



## trnsfrguy (Nov 11, 2004)

I got XM over the summer so I wouldn't have keep finding stations on my drive down to Florida.
Now, I never listen to regular radio anymore!!!


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

trnsfrguy said:


> I got XM over the summer so I wouldn't have keep finding stations on my drive down to Florida.
> Now, I never listen to regular radio anymore!!!


but thats the best part of a road trip ok for me it is :lol:


----------



## Chris Freeland (Mar 24, 2002)

Welcome aboard. I too resisted XM until I got a job driving all day taking patients to Dr appointments, I got XM for Christmas and love it. I listen to Fish 32 a lot and love the Blue Grass channel, just wish XM would add Southern Gospel to their satellite line up. I also enjoy David Nesbet show on the Conservative talk channel and having Fox News when I want some news on the road. A little disappointed with Family Talk, too much preaching and not enough discusions. Over all, love my XM.


----------



## DaveTinNY (Nov 8, 2004)

"Squizz" happens to be one of my favorite XM channels (I'm a 29 year hobby drummer and love ROCK)... even if I am 41 years young.
Proud to live in a BLUE  state. ;-)
Satellite radio is the best thing to happen to this medium... EVER!
Dave


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Squizz rocks, my second favorite station on the dial. I've heard so many great bands FM radio won't play for whatever reason. For music I primarily listen to Squizz, Bone Yard and Liquid Metal, once in a while Top Tracks, Lucy and Watercolors for talk Fox News, America Right and High Voltage.


----------



## reddice (Feb 18, 2003)

Got XM over 2 years ago and glad I did. NYC radio was just getting worse and worse with no real dance station. Tons of rap and commercials. Although I may rant every now and then about dance stations and things I could not be more happier with paying for radio every month knowing that it provides me with a lot and I will never want to listen to FM again. Now that I have a ipod too I listen to that when I am in the bathroom or with the skifi 2 I got last month I put on the FM mod on my home unit and listen to it that way. Whoever thinks that paying for radio is stuid has never heard of sateliite radio.


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

hows ktu sounding ???


----------



## DaveTinNY (Nov 8, 2004)

>>>>Directv Subscriber March 9, 2004 - Now --> Not happy with DirecTV. Most likely be going back to Dish Network.

XM Subscriber November 2002 - Now <<<<

Reddice... dude! Hang on to DirecTV! -- at least until the two NEW satellites launch in April so you can see what comes along. If you're not a High Def guy yet, GO FOR IT! DirecTV is going to blow Dish out of the water starting at that point. The bandwidth expansion alone will be major. I can't wait. I'm a VERY happy DirecTV customer and yes I have HDTV and I feel fortunate. It is amazing. As the boob toob prices come down most everyone will be living in the HD limelight soon. Be patient, you'll thank me by June I believe. 
Dave


----------

